# Growing horseradish



## NZDoug (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi folks, 
Im a CDN living in NZ and cant find horse radish preparations, like what you can purchase in Canada and USA, so Ive decided to grow my own.
I have 3 plants and they seem to be growing large and healthy.
now, the plant is flowering and is turning to seed.
As its the root of the plant that is the edible part in horse radish sauces, should I just keep on letting it grow?Were reverse seasons here, that is, Dec.23 was our longest day, and we are in early summer.
Any advice would be deeply appreciated to this horse radish newby.


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2010)

Found this for you...


> *General Management*After crop establishment little is needed apart from water.
> *Harvest*Harvesting  horseradish means digging the plants out of the soil. Once dug, the  excess soil needs to be washed off and then the roots need to be chilled  before sale or further processing.
> 
> When planted in the spring, Horseradish can be harvested in the autumn  of the first year. A second method is to leave horseradish in the bed  year round, picking roots as you need them.


from: Horseradish - Otago Crop Database
You might also like this link: Horseradish New Zealand, Mandys Horseradish


----------



## NZDoug (Dec 31, 2010)

THX! Alix, 
my fellow Canuck, for your digging.
There are some good youtube vids that Ive been watching also.
The"Mandys NZ" horseradish link is a good local one but it appears to me that they add sweet mayonnaise which wimps it out.

I was at the CO-OP in Victoria BC last Aug. and got some Cedervale HORSERADICH-RAIFORT manufactured my hometown Toronto and brought some back to NZ, with genuine bilingual label!!
Very exotic!
Its basically ground horseradish with vinigar and salt with a touch o`mustard seed.
All my friends love it as its all gone!

Down under, Kiwis are big meat eaters with that good old Beef Eater English tradition so  its shocking that they dont have their horseradish act together.
Anyhoo, I think I will leave my plants alone and remain calm re :Plant flowering".
If anyone can add words of wisdom, please chime in.


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 31, 2010)

A little late now but this might help for future plantings.  These roots can get very large and difficult to dig out.  I think the norm is to plant them in a 3 foot tall mound so that you can get to them from the side. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2010)

Too bad you can't get Tulelake Horseradish...so good!  I have 4 jars in the fridge.  They'll be gone in a month!


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2010)

Other than my Dad's homemade horseradish (which would clear your sinuses just from opening the jar!) the best stuff I've had is from Nanaimo BC. 

Glad I could be helpful. Major props to anyone who grows their own IMO. I've killed many a good root dang it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alix said:


> Other than my Dad's homemade horseradish (which would clear your sinuses just from opening the jar!) the best stuff I've had is from Nanaimo BC.
> 
> Glad I could be helpful. Major props to anyone who grows their own IMO. I've killed many a good root dang it.


 
Dad's horseradish is 38 years old and moved from Wyoming to Colorado and back to Wyoming.  He collects once a year...I try NOT to be there when it happens.


----------



## NZDoug (Jan 2, 2011)

THX! for your replies, folks.
Heres a link on growing horseradish.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f139/horseradish-how-to-control-50054.html
TTFN
D


----------



## retiredguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Many years ago we grew it. Because the soil is so heavy it grew multiple roots and not the big one you see in the supermarkets. 

We harvested them cleaned them off the best way we could with a vegetable brush. Instead of peeling the small pencil sized roots like a carrot blended them. 

It tasted great but had a woody texture. The wife who also likes the herb decided it was not worth the effort.

It grows forever so the only recommendation I'd make is plant it out of the way...along a border some place.


----------



## Claire (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a section of garden I'm thinking about just giving up on, and I've heard about horseradish taking over.  I don't have anything else to do with it.  So ... in the spring, we'll see.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

Claire said:


> I have a section of garden I'm thinking about just giving up on, and I've heard about horseradish taking over.  I don't have anything else to do with it.  So ... in the spring, we'll see.



What kind of section is it Claire? If its big enough you could consider raspberry cane. I've been thinking that I'd like to do raspberry cane around blueberry bushes. The last time I did blueberries the rabbits ate the bushes down to the ground. Grrr! I'd have had hasenpfeffer if I could have caught them. The horseradish is pretty easy tending I hear, I couldn't get the stuff to grow though. Maybe you need greener thumbs than I've got.


----------

